# what's best salmon fillet knife



## arnon81 (Nov 20, 2006)

what's the best knife to fillet a salmon meat?

I often want to make a thin slice of salmon meat (so that they can be pan fried faster) and it's not an easy job with my current generic knife...

also, I'd like something that last forever.

thank you


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

How thin do you want to cut the fish? Do you mean thin like in slices of smoked salmon thin? If it is too thin it will cook too fast and you run the risk of overcooking it. To be thick enough to avoid that risk, any sharp knife will do the job. 

To cut paper thin slices (not recommended for cooking) a 9" fillet knife will work. The brand is dependent on what you find comfortable to hold and how deep your pockets are.

Jock


----------



## arnon81 (Nov 20, 2006)

Jock,
not too thin.
just thick enough.

any brand recomendation for any sharp knife?
with my current knife I have to move the knife back and forth for a long time just in order to slice one piece of salmon
and sometimes the resulting salmon slice doesn't have the same thickness (not balanced)

my pocket is not deep at all.


----------



## mikescookin (Jan 15, 2005)

Forschner are decent quality and reasonably priced. Take a look here

[product="26884"]Victorinox 47513 6 Inch Flex Boning Knife With Fibrox Handle [/product]
Every knife needs to be sharpened periodically to cut well.. Maybe your existing knife just needs to be sharpened.

Mike


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I have several good Japanese Aritsugo and Suisin Yanagi style knives. You can literally shave the Salmon with these. 
The knife that I reach for most of the time, to filet a Salmon, is an inexpensive F. Dick industrial use filet knife. This is a high carbon steel knife, with a curved blade, about 7 1/2 inches long. This is their model number 2417-21. It takes a razor edge, and holds it. 
Mine is probably 15 years old or more. Here is the current offering:

http://www.mortytheknifeman.com/cart...ist.cfm?ID=413

Cost is listed as $19.20. It will cut almost as clean as one of my $800 + knives.


----------



## french dough (Jul 13, 2012)

My Tadatsuna Yanagiba 270 Blue Steel will do the trick


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I use a 20 year old  ground down Sabitier roast beef slicer. I can almost bend it in half.   Its large enough to cut the whole fish down the backbone. I waste very little . I then take off skin then  pick out pin bones with needle nose plier. I buy whole fish only. I only use this knife for fish.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Most fish-mongers use chef's or butcher's knives for big fish. I use a regular chef's knife to break the fish, take the fillets, and remove the rib section; then a 12" suji to portion the fillets. Some western knife makers -- including Sabatier -- make "salmon knives" but they're made for cutting smoked salmon into ultra thin slices on the bias not for filleting.

But I have to ask: *Six years later, is the OP still waiting with bated breath?*

BDL


----------

